# Time to make the BACON!!!



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

Who's ready for BACON?!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Me . As soon as my Wife gives permission ...


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

Today is my first try at cold smoking bacon! I am super excited!!


----------



## kathrynn (May 31, 2013)

We will be here cheering you on too!  See that you haven't gone to Roll Call yet!  Would you mind popping over there and introduce yourself?  We can then give you a proper SMF Howdy!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





2 - 10lb Pork Bellies


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Seasoned and ready to cure.


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Sealed and put into refrigerator for seven days. Turning daily to distribute seasoning and cure.


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

What recipe are you using?


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

I'm using a combination of a basic cure for bacon and my own choice of seasonings. 

Kosher Salt
Cure No. 1
Brown Sugar
Thyme
Sage
Garlic 
Black Pepper


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Pulled the pork bellies yesterday and gave them a rinse and a soak and then another rinse.

Dried the pork bellies and let them rest inside the refrigerator until this morning. 

Here are the pork bellies hung and ready for smoke!!!


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

Good deal, I have brined before.  Might try a dry cure.


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

I was looking for a good brine recipe before I decided to go this route.  Have any good ones?


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Bring on the smoke!!! Started the cold smoke this morning around 7:00am. 
Smoking with hickory sawdust and chips.


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

I use pops brine.   Its great.


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! I have heard a lot of good comments about that brine!! I'll be posting a picture in a few to show the bellies after 11 hours of smoke!!


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

Great,  looking forward to the pics.


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Had to reload my smoke box and couldn't help taking a sneak peek. 11 hours of cold smoke!!


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

What do you have for a smoker?


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

100lb Stainless Steel Smoker made by The Sausage Maker.


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2013)

How are you cold smoking.  I use the amazin pellet smoker in my mes.


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





This is my smoker before hours and hours of smoke.  

I bought mine used off of Craigslist. I got a smoking deal.

You can have all the smoke without the heat being it is being generated outside the smoker. The heat is controlled by propane inside the smoker.


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





12 hours of cold smoking has been achieved!!


----------



## moneymike (May 31, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ May 31, 2013





Time to rest for a day or two before slicing. 

Stay tuned for pictures of the finished product!!


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 2, 2013





Slice away!


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

The kitchen smells of BACON!!!


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 2, 2013





Cured, Smoked, Sliced and Ready To EAT!!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mike Bacon looks great. Are you happy with the amount of smoke? i did 40+ hours on my last belly. now i wish i had gone longer.

Pop's brine/cure is the way to go.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/here-s-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step#post_693843

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141069/38-pounds-of-bellie-yaaaaaaa-final-pics

  Craig


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

David

The smoke flavor really came through. My kitchen still smells of hickory smoke. 

Bacon was a little on the salty side. How does Pop's Brine turn out?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

MoneyMike said:


> David
> 
> The smoke flavor really came through. My kitchen still smells of hickory smoke.
> 
> Bacon was a little on the salty side. How does Pop's Brine turn out?


Mike

Glad you got good smoke Flavor. My shop always smells like smoke. It is so nice to open the door.

Pop's cure turns out great. I have settled in on about 1/3 cup of salt with his cure. I like lots of salt. So I would go a whole cup. Yet I am not the only one eating it. So 1/3 cups works for every body who has tasted mine. It is fool proof. If you fallow the recipe, Go the time. Keep it cold. You will have a nice cure hands off every time. i have done belly. Loins, Cornish hens in it

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## moneymike (Jun 2, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Mike
> Glad you got good smoke Flavor. My shop always smells like smoke. It is so nice to open the door.
> 
> Pop's cure turns out great. I have settled in on about 1/3 cup of salt with his cure. I like lots of salt. So I would go a whole cup. Yet I am not the only one eating it. So 1/3 cups works for every body who has tasted mine. It is fool proof. If you fallow the recipe, Go the time. Keep it cold. You will have a nice cure hands off every time. i have done belly. Loins, Cornish hens in it
> ...



David

Do you do this professionally? What kind of wood do you smoke with?
 I am really wishing there was somewhere in Arizona that does this. I like trying new things.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

MoneyMike said:


> David
> 
> Do you do this professionally? What kind of wood do you smoke with?
> I am really wishing there was somewhere in Arizona that does this. I like trying new things.


Mike

No i don't do this professionally. I just have always liked to smoke, grill and cook.. I use differant woods for differant flavors. I have been on a apple kick for a while. you can mix woods for differant flavors. Remember the search bar at the top of every page is a great place to look. if you can't find what you are looking for ask. Everyone here will be happy help.

Remember to post lots of pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice work with this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks real good from here, Mike!!!

Bear


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, your name fits!  That is one heck of a smoker!


----------



## sli22sli (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike , I just saw your posts.  Did you use the Sausagemaker smoker?  What was the temp of your bacon slabs after final smoking.  How many hours did you smoke?  Bacon looks good!!  Sli


----------



## sli22sli (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## roller (Jun 12, 2013)

Its a life changing experience.


----------



## moneymike (Jun 12, 2013)

I used the sausage maker smoker. Internal temp got to around 100. I kept it low. Gave it about 12 hours of smoke.  It tasted awesome!


----------



## moneymike (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help and compliments.


----------



## moneymike (Jun 18, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 18, 2013





Snack Time!!


----------

